# Spiel mit Java SWING, LWJGL und JMonkey [Anfänger braucht Hilfe]



## j0ck (13. Jan 2011)

Hallo liebe Community! 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Bin momentan ein bisschen aufgeschmissen. 

Eins vorweg:
Meine Programmierkenntnisse sind ziemlich gering... und da liegt das Problem. Ich muss in 2 Wochen ein Projekt für mein Studienfach abgeben. Aufgabe ist es, ein Spiel mit den oben genannten Komponenten zu entwickeln (Java Swing, LWJGL, JMonkey).

Mein Konzept schaut folgendermaßen aus:

Ein Vehikel sollte auf eine dreispurigen Straße Objekte ausweichen können. Mit den Pfeiltasten sollte das ganze gesteuert werden. Die Objekte (Hindernisse) sollte zufällig auf den Spuren der Straßen auftreten und bei Kollision sollte das Spiel beendet werden (vielleicht bei Kollision mit nem kräftigen "BUMS") :lol:

Toll wäre noch, wenn der zurückgelegte Weg nach Kollision aufgezeigt wird.

Das wäre mein Konzept gewesen...
Leider Gottes habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung wie ich das ganze angehen sollte.

Gibt es nützliche Demos (source codes) zu Autorennen (oder ähnliches) , die ich in Eclipse einbinden kann, damit ich mir den Code genauer anschauen kann?
Auf welche Tutorials kann ich zurückgreifen? 

Evtl. könnt ihr mir ja helfen... Ich wäre euch unendlich dankbar!

Viele Grüße

P.S.: Schaffe ich das in 2 Wochen, wenn ich Tag und Nacht an dem Projekt dranhänge? :autsch::toll::toll:

/EDIT:

Ich wollte noch etwas sagen:
Ich habe diesen Thread natürlich gelesen: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/15634-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html

Und ich verlange von keinem, dass meine "Hausaufgaben" gemacht werden! :rtfm:
Ich bräuchte lediglich ein paar Tipps und Instruktionen. 

/EDIT 2:

Ich habe das Tutorial von Quaxli das Tutorial gefunden: http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/14545-tutorials-mitgliedern.html

Kann ich damit was anfangen?

/EDIT 3:

Das Spiel von Quaxli http://www.ralf-bauer.org/java/tutorial/Tutorial.zip ist ja 2D. 
Kann ich dieses Prinzip anwenden und in 3D machen? (Wobei 3D nicht nötig wäre)

Momentan bin ich grad sehr verzweifelt


----------



## Raziell (13. Jan 2011)

Hi,
also wenn du das erste der beiden tutoials von quaxli durcharbeitest und verstehst dann hast du schonmal eine gute Basis für das Spiel und wirst es relativ einfach auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen können.
Du hast dann allerdings weder jogl noch jmonkey sondern nur reines Java 2D ohne externe libs.


----------



## j0ck (13. Jan 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort! :toll:

Gibts es im Netz irgendwelche Tutorials für Jmonkey was ein Autorennen beschreibt? Hab heute den ganzen Tag gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Vielleicht wisst ihr ja was!


----------



## Raziell (14. Jan 2011)

Sei mir nicht böse aber ich glaube es macht wenig Sinn als Anfänger mit der jmonkey-engine einzusteigen. Ohne erweitertes Basiswissen wird das imho sowieso nichts.


----------



## Evil-Devil (14. Jan 2011)

Besser die jME zu nehmen als keine Engine zu haben und nur LWJGL zu nutzen 
Ich würde die TUtorials auf der jME Website empfehlen, damit bekommt man einen guten ÜBerblick, aber wenn deine bisherigen Kenntnisse eher gering sind, dann werden die 2 Wochen sehr kurz und hart sein.


----------



## Drake (15. Jan 2011)

Die jMe Tutorials sind zwar alle in englisch gehalten, dafür aber in einer großen Masse vorhanden.

Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere könnte das flag rush tutorial hier weiter helfen.


----------



## slawaweis (15. Jan 2011)

@j0ck - Fragen:

1. Was studierst Du?
2. Was hast Du bis jetzt gelernt oder durchgenommen? Bitte ein paar Themen nennen.
3. Wurde Dir die Aufgabe vorgegeben oder hast Du es selber vorgeschlagen?
4. Kannst Du die Aufgabe noch abändern?
5. Muss es zwingend mit 3D zu tun haben?
6. Was ist das Ziel der Prüfung, damit man eine gute Note bekommt?

Slawa


----------



## Landei (15. Jan 2011)

Ja, das FlagRush-Tutorial wäre sicher ein guter Einstiegspunkt. Die Leute im JME-Forum sind auch sehr hilfreich (selbst bei Fragen in holprigen Englisch)


----------



## Empire Phoenix (16. Jan 2011)

Die test cases vom jme3 sind auch hilfreich.
Zudem kann sein das das halbwegs schnell zu machen ist mit dem JMP tool ding.

Solange textureitert objecte + bereits vorhandene models reichen braucht man nicht alzuviel kenntnisse


----------



## j0ck (17. Jan 2011)

slawaweis hat gesagt.:


> @j0ck - Fragen:
> 
> 1. Was studierst Du?
> 2. Was hast Du bis jetzt gelernt oder durchgenommen? Bitte ein paar Themen nennen.
> ...



Hallo,

zu deinen Fragen:
1) Medieninformatik
2) Ein bisschen von allem, aber nicht in die Tiefe... Also kann man sagen das die Kentnisse eher gering sind. Also wir haben schon Java Swing, LWGL und JMonkey durchgenommen, aber wirklich nur das Thema angeschnitten, so wie es halt im Studium so ist!
3) Die Aufgabe wurde vorgegeben. Die Aufgabe lautet, ein Spiel zu programmieren mit Java Swing - LWJGL und JMonkey 2 (nicht die 3)
4 )Die Aufgabe kann ich nicht abändern, aber mein Konzept kann abweichen, sollte dennoch ähnlich sein
5) Es muss halt mit JMonkey gemacht werden...
6) Ziel der Prüfung ist es, ein "kleines" Spiel zu entwickeln. Genaueres weiß ich nicht. Sachen wie Sound, Highscorelise oder andere Sachen sind schon ausschlaggebend für eine gute Note! Zudem sollte der Source Code beschrieben werden... ;(

Ich habe mehr oder weniger durch Zufall ein ähnliches Projekt gefunden (verpackt in einer Zip-Datei, da ist alles drinn). Wenn es sich jemand anschauen will, dann schicke ich es gerne per PM weiter...

Evtl kann ich dies ja als Grundlage verwenden und für mein Projekt anpassen. Dazu bräuchte ich jedoch ein wenig Hilfe! 



Empire Phoenix hat gesagt.:


> Die test cases vom jme3 sind auch hilfreich.
> Zudem kann sein das das halbwegs schnell zu machen ist mit dem JMP tool ding.
> 
> Solange textureitert objecte + bereits vorhandene models reichen braucht man nicht alzuviel kenntnisse



Würde der Professor den Unterschied von JM3 und JM2 erkennen?
Fertige Modelle und Texturen würden reichen!!


Gruß

P.S.: Ich finds toll, dass so viele User mir auf meinen Hilfeschrei reagiert haben! :applaus:

/EDIT: Also mein Eclipse ist übrigens eingerichtet. JMonkey und die ganzen Libs sind drinnen!


----------



## slawaweis (17. Jan 2011)

j0ck hat gesagt.:


> 1) Medieninformatik
> 2) Ein bisschen von allem, aber nicht in die Tiefe... Also kann man sagen das die Kentnisse eher gering sind. Also wir haben schon Java Swing, LWGL und JMonkey durchgenommen, aber wirklich nur das Thema angeschnitten, so wie es halt im Studium so ist!


das mit der Medieninformatik habe ich schon vermutet. Mit Themen meinte ich: Sortieralgorithmen, Datenstrukturen, IO, Threads, Dateiformate, Vektormathematik und andere. Also die Grundlagen, auf denen man aufbauen kann.



j0ck hat gesagt.:


> 3) Die Aufgabe wurde vorgegeben. Die Aufgabe lautet, ein Spiel zu programmieren mit Java Swing - LWJGL und JMonkey 2 (nicht die 3)
> 4 )Die Aufgabe kann ich nicht abändern, aber mein Konzept kann abweichen, sollte dennoch ähnlich sein
> 5) Es muss halt mit JMonkey gemacht werden...
> 6) Ziel der Prüfung ist es, ein "kleines" Spiel zu entwickeln. Genaueres weiß ich nicht. Sachen wie Sound, Highscorelise oder andere Sachen sind schon ausschlaggebend für eine gute Note! Zudem sollte der Source Code beschrieben werden... ;(


es ist möglich diese Aufgabe innerhalb von 2 Wochen zu lösen, wenn Du dich sofort in die Sache stürzt. Ich muss bei JMonkey passen, ich kenne es überhaupt nicht. Aber ich kann bei Java Swing, Sounds und den Pack-Prozess helfen. Ich würde vorschlagen, Du siehst Dir irgendein einfaches Beispiel aus JMonkey an, versucht es zum Laufen zu bringen und dann Schritt für Schritt in deine Richtung zu modifizieren. Poste dann deine Fortschritte und Fragen hier. Ich denke hier gibt es einige erfahrene Personen, welche Dir helfen, aber Du musst dein Projekt selber intensiv antreiben und konkrete Fragen hier stellen.

Computerspiele zu entwickeln ist ein multidisziplinäres Handwerk. Die reine Programmierung macht dabei (meiner Erfahrung nach) um die 10% bis 15% aus. Der Rest ist Grafikdesign und -erstellung, 3D-Modelbau, Texturerstellung und -platzierung, Animation, Sounddesign oder -suchen, Kombination des ganzem zu einem Produkt und Testen, Testen, Testen. Das letztere kann auch 50% der Zeit kosten. Also teile Dir die Zeit entsprechend ein. Musst Du es wirklich alleine lösen und nicht im Team?



j0ck hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mehr oder weniger durch Zufall ein ähnliches Projekt gefunden (verpackt in einer Zip-Datei, da ist alles drinn). Wenn es sich jemand anschauen will, dann schicke ich es gerne per PM weiter...


wenn bei euch keiner den Quelltext überprüft oder Du ihn hinterher nicht in jedem Detail erklären musst, könnte es sogar funktionieren.

Slawa


----------

